# BMQ Question



## jwasm1992 (27 Sep 2012)

hey guys was hoping for some info, i am heading to CFLRS tomorrow and had a question about some things, i noticed that in the prohibited items list it states 1. Fire arms or edged weapons (switch-blade knives, knives with blades longer than 6 inches) does this mean that i am allowed to bring a knife as long as its under 6inch blade length? i only ask as knives are one of my favorite hobbies and i would really love to be able to have one with me, i was also told by my dad who went threw in 86 that zippos were confiscated when he was there is that still the case?
also recommendation on how much cash to bring? i always use my debit card as i hate change


----------



## KeoughJ (27 Sep 2012)

No, do not bring a knife. It's not the place to continue your hobby man. Especially that hobby.

For a lighter I'd wait till we actually get in there and see if someone else gets in shit for it and if not pick on up at the Canex when we get the advance.

I'll be seeing ya Saturday, coming from Hamilton Infantry, platoon 0466. What about you?


----------



## jwasm1992 (27 Sep 2012)

yeah i was kinda thinking of not bring it only reason i wanted to is for the FX but i really would have no other use for it,  im heading in from Pembroke but my RC is Ottawa Vehicle tech believe i am 0466E


----------



## KeoughJ (27 Sep 2012)

Yea, to me not worth the risk. It might not be a problem but it might be, and they might not be leaniante best to wait'r out and see what they say when you get there.

And good stuff man, you'll be joining a shit ton of us infantry guys on platoon! 

2 days man. 2 very long, sleepless days. haha


----------



## jwasm1992 (27 Sep 2012)

yeah im so restless, seems like there is alot of infantry on the course, looking forward to the challenge and meet new people


----------



## RCDtpr (27 Sep 2012)

For the field portion you will have few, if any, tasks that require a knife.  Should you require one, however, your bayonet will more than suffice.

Don't bring a knife to BMQ.  As for zippos....you don't need one of those either.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (27 Sep 2012)

You should get issued a gerber multi tool anyways, which has a knife.


----------



## hicks22 (28 Sep 2012)

Army members get a Gerber once they complete the course. Everyone on my platoon had a folding knife for Farnham. But I hear they got rid of Farnham and sleep dep. Week. Shame that was the best part. 
Zippo wouldn't be an issue IMO. I wouldn't bring a knife for reasons stated above. Walmart is down the street if you need a pocket knife buy one once you're there. Don't wanna get singled out the first day when they search your bag.


----------



## jwasm1992 (28 Sep 2012)

any one know if i can bring my laptop? would be cool to skype with my family


----------



## MikeL (28 Sep 2012)

I thought you were leaving for CFLRS today?   If you search you will see the changes to the electronics policy,  yes you can bring the laptop,  as for how much time you will have on it,  wait and see.  Not sure if there is wifi in the barracks(doubt it),  so if no wifi,  no skype(unless you have a mobile internet stick or go through your cell) until you get weekends off and find a place with wifi.


From my experience of basic(early 2000s) you won't have a much free time.  You will be busy with station jobs,  getting your uniform ready,  shining boots,  etc  A quick phone call home once a week or twice a week will suffice IMO.  Also,  don't expect to be able to have a laptop and/or have internet access everywhere you go in the CF.  




			
				jwasm1992 said:
			
		

> i only ask as knives are one of my favorite hobbies



Don't be that guy in the Military who has multiple knifes on him at all times,  ie having 2 knives in your tac vest,  rambo knive on your belt,  etc(I've seen it in BN before...)


----------



## jwasm1992 (28 Sep 2012)

i am staying in Montreal with my family for the night, getting some last bit of family time in, as for knives i collect knives as a hobbie( i have well over 10 folders and many more fix blades) but having more then one with me is redundant and as for being tacticool not really my thing i only taking what i will use and nothing more, its last minute jitters that have me guessing at what i could maybe use, now that im out of the house and such i feel much calmer, in retro spec i would not have wanted to have one of my knives with me as if any thing happen to it i would not have been pleased nor would i want the liability of it. and i will tether my laptop to my phone but i agree that i will not be able to have a laptop and or internet every where, if i need it there will issue it for that course is my understanding and i will not be allowed to bring my own, but seeing how i can bring it why not? if i have the time grate if not then oh well, thanks for the info


----------

